

[Ask HN]: Best RoR references. - GrandMasterBirt

I am trying to pick up ruby on rails (2.3) as fast as possible to get my feet off the ground making some code work. Can you guys recommend any resources that provide docs or tutorials which can help me get a good understanding of how RoR works and how to decode the <i>magic</i> behaviors?
======
empire29
When I started learning Rails i just read through and followed the steps in
here: <http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

I ended up buying a couple books, but while being ok, weren't as good at
addressing the fundamentals as the guides.rubyonrails.org site.

~~~
tjogin
This is a great resource. A lot of the time, questions in #rubyonrails on
Freenode are answered with a link to one of these guides.

I think it also helps to think of Rails' code as having _conventions_ , rather
than magic. The conventions are actually easy to learn and are quite
consistent, stop telling yourself they're "magic".

------
carbon8
See my comment here for a list of resources:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088887>

And an addition to that list: <http://www.railstutorial.org/book>

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Thanks, and thanks to everyone for the references. This will definitely help.
_bows before teh masterer_

------
cheald
I learned with the Agile Web Development book, but it wasn't comprehensive.
The Rails Way is a good book, but it's more of a reference than a guide.

<http://gotapi.com> is my go-to reference, and I spend a lot of time reading
code that I want to learn something from.

~~~
amoeba
You might take a look at <http://railsapi.com>. Click "build your custom
package" to see what they provide.

